# Flow NXT-AT Price



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Your problem is going to be that when they're out of stock, you're SOL. Then you have to buy next year at full price. Your call. How tight is $$$$?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

another good question ( that I dont know the answer to) is what imporovements are they going to make to the 2012 at's that might be worth waiting on? I have 2010 fxt se's and I wish they had 2011ratchets on them. Just from fondling the 2011's at the store I can see that ratchets are greatly improved.


----------



## r1chard (Mar 25, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Your problem is going to be that when they're out of stock, you're SOL. Then you have to buy next year at full price. Your call. How tight is $$$$?


Good point. Money is always tight for me, but not too tight. Just that there's no rush when it comes to using it, since I'll be on the mountain until next season, but I'm thinking the same as you. I don't want them to be out of stock when I'm ready late summer/fall. Though, I hear those awesome deals at the beginning of the season in aug-nov for last season's gear are usually good if someone doesn't have any specific model in mind since it's what's left over. How true is that?

But that's what I kinda wanna hear. That people have waited and lost out and that I shouldn't wait. haha.
Just seems like everywhere I look, store's still have NXT-AT's, unlike the NXT-FSE's. Kinda made me think they will have a lot left over and it may drop to like $130 or something ridiculous. And I still wouldn't have used them by then. heh.



racer357 said:


> another good question ( that I dont know the answer to) is what imporovements are they going to make to the 2012 at's that might be worth waiting on? I have 2010 fxt se's and I wish they had 2011ratchets on them. Just from fondling the 2011's at the store I can see that ratchets are greatly improved.


true. It might be worth the wait. Although with improvements comes cost. I think I'll be happy with 2011's. And it might be better for me to be ignorant and not know the improvements of 2012's, or else I'll spend much more! heh.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

r1chard said:


> Good point. Money is always tight for me, but not too tight. Just that there's no rush when it comes to using it, since I'll be on the mountain until next season, but I'm thinking the same as you. I don't want them to be out of stock when I'm ready late summer/fall. Though, I hear those awesome deals at the beginning of the season in aug-nov for last season's gear are usually good if someone doesn't have any specific model in mind since it's what's left over. How true is that?


I'm waiting for some super cheap Ride Contrabands to be on the clearance shelf, in Large. I don't actually _need_ them, so if it doesn't happen I won't be shaking my fists at the heavens. But I'm watching...


----------



## r1chard (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger and bought it for $175. Once less thing to worry about. Thanks guys!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought my NXT ATSE's 2010 model $150 so that is a good price
You'll like them, I love mine...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I picked up my new NXT-AT's for under $200 and I thought that was a steal. Its not gonna get much better than $175, or if it does, chances are they might be sold out of your size.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Buy them! You'll probably only save like 60% if you wait. If you're saying they have a rebate of 50% now then I would take them right away. Chances are that they'll be sold out if you wait so jump on the opportunity.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

I just received my NXT-AT-SE's and to me they were worth every penny. Build quality is amazing. Of course I'm coming from half a decade old Drake's but it's like a completely new level of control and board responsiveness and feel. I love 'em already except for the fact that it took me an entire evening to set them up proper, but the investment in time on the living room floor will pay off on the mountain.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

It took me a while too. This is common. I have to redo mine everytime I go to the hill as I have to fold my high backs in to get my board on the car rack. I can get them set up in under 3 minutes now. You'll get used to it not a big deal once you do.

Enjoy them !!!!


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought my first flows and waiting delivery. I'm curious though if anyone has tried marking the ladder strap with a silver or black marker so that you don't have to set it up again after folding the high backs?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

hpin said:


> I just bought my first flows and waiting delivery. I'm curious though if anyone has tried marking the ladder strap with a silver or black marker so that you don't have to set it up again after folding the high backs?


I used to do that on my old pairs of Flows before they had they had mini-ratchets. Now there is really no need. It just takes seconds to get the binding to fit perfectly to your boot.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't see how setting the binding up after folding your highbacks down is any big deal?

You have to put normal strap bindings on before the first run too. I just put my front foot in before the first lift ride, then my back foot in at the top for the first run. After the first run, they might reqire a click or two, but its no different than normal bindings, except after the first couple runs I get to rest while I am wating for my buddies to strap in.

I have been riding various step-in bindings since 1999, and I love my flows so far.
I will have three boards set up next season and all three will be flow equipped.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Flow fans, I have a nice of pair of used NXT-AT for auction on ebay

Flow NXT-AT Bindings 2009 (Large) | eBay


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

pencap75 said:


> Hello Flow fans, I have a nice of pair of used NXT-AT for auction on ebay
> 
> Flow NXT-AT Bindings 2009 (Large) | eBay


These bindings have sold, but I put up another pair of Flow NXT-ATs for auction.

Flow NXT-AT Bindings 2007, used (Large) | eBay


----------

